# 1er, 2e, ou 3e R22R???



## SimonM (25 Apr 2013)

Peut-on choisir notre bataillon d'affectation?? Et outre le fait que le 3e soit le "léger" y a t-il d'autres différences??


----------



## SeR (25 Apr 2013)

Shortly before you finish phase training, you will have the opportunity to choose your top three postings (of the nine infantry battalions). Typically, those that place higher than the rest throughout training have a better chance of getting their desired posting.

To answer your second question, each light battalion has a para company, and depending on the which regiment, there are companies that conduct mountain operations, have air assault capability, and other specializations, but that is the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## SimonM (25 Apr 2013)

What is phase training?? The common army training?? Or basic??


----------



## SeR (25 Apr 2013)

Sorry about that. Just saw your profile and realized that you joined as an NCM. What I mentioned above would be the case if you were going to be an officer. I'm far from certain about the process for soldiers.


----------



## MikeL (25 Apr 2013)

NCMs don't choose BN,  you will go where the Regiment needs you.  At some point during DP1( your Infantry training after Basic Training) your course will find out where you are posted.


----------



## Jungle (26 Apr 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> Peut-on choisir notre bataillon d'affectation??



Lorsqu'un peloton termine le PP-1 Inf, il est envoyé dans le bataillon qui a été déterminé comme ayant besoin de soldats.



			
				SimonM said:
			
		

> Et outre le fait que le 3e soit le "léger" y a t-il d'autres différences??



Malgré l'appartenance au même régiment, chaque bataillon a une culture qui le différencie des autres.


----------



## AceBlackFlame (4 Jun 2013)

Lors de ton cour d'infanterie, tu auras à indiquer des choix de bataillon. Mais comme le précédent POST, ils vont t'envoyer à l'endroit du besoin.


----------



## SimonM (5 Jun 2013)

Et si on s'interesse a l'aspects airborne, pon recce, sniper, est ce qu'on est reaffecté au 3e??


----------



## MikeL (5 Jun 2013)

1er et 2e R22eR a également Reconnaissance et pelotons de sniper. En 1ère et 2ème vous pouvez prendre B Para et d'autres cours. 3R22eR est le bataillon avec la société saut.


----------



## SimonM (5 Jun 2013)

So if airborne interests me, i should express a preference for the 3rd when asked, correct??


----------



## MikeL (5 Jun 2013)

What you want doesn't really matter when it comes to your posting after completion of DP1 Infantry.  You will be posted according to the needs of the Regiment your whole course could be posted to any one of the three battalions.  Like I and Jungle said earlier in the thread,  at some point during your DP1 your course will find out which battalion you are going to.


----------



## SimonM (5 Jun 2013)

Ok . Fingers crossed.


----------

